# Did we lose all the photos?



## 59Martin (Nov 16, 2003)

I can't see any images on posts that pre-date the change to the new forum. Is it the same for everyone?


----------



## Guto (Jul 19, 2003)

Yes


----------



## saxy82291 (Apr 18, 2010)

That's really annoying

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Guto (Jul 19, 2003)

On the bright side, look at how much nicer this new forum is!


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

Guto said:


> On the bright side, look at how much nicer this new forum is!


They forgot to add a unlike choice so here 👎


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

We are working on restoring these images, it was mentioned in the *Community Feedback thread*.

Jeff M


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

59Martin said:


> I can't see any images on posts that pre-date the change to the new forum. Is it the same for everyone?


Don't worry. The forum has only lost the pictures from 2005 on. Most everything from 1996 was lost either on 2002 or 2005 updates. Some tread somewhere is discussing all these issues. Good luck finding it. 
The site builders are working on placing the pictures back.?


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

VSadmin said:


> We are working on restoring these images, it was mentioned in the Community Feedback thread.
> 
> Jeff M


Can you post link to that thread please


----------



## chilehed (Sep 17, 2013)

I hate change.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

PigSquealer said:


> Can you post link to that thread please











Community Feedback: We Are Live!


The paywall issue is another thing. What exactly is the paywall issue? Seems like paying only removes the ads for now basically... Seems fair to me.




www.saxontheweb.net





I, too, am hoping that images can get restored. The Silver Bells thread was something truly wonderful.


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

Dr G said:


> Community Feedback: We Are Live!
> 
> 
> The paywall issue is another thing. What exactly is the paywall issue? Seems like paying only removes the ads for now basically... Seems fair to me.
> ...


Thank you. Guess I'm following the thread already. If all the pictures are gone and the search function is toast. May as well dump the site and start over. I'm already annoyed with the ancient " recommended for you" suggestions.....outdated information from 2006 is worthless. Not to mention many of the posting members are long gone. 
I hate Facebook & Instagram. This place is not far behind


----------



## Henning1 (Mar 24, 2004)

PigSquealer said: "I hate Facebook & Instagram. This place is not far behind

Please tell that you hate saxophones too. 😁
It would fullfill the picture of the guy in Mad. 
I do agree that it is difficult to get an overview and I couldn´t make automatic quotation either.


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

PigSquealer said:


> the search function is toast


google and bing appear to have re-indexed the site. HTH


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

Henning1 said:


> It would fullfill the picture of the guy in Mad.
> I couldn´t make automatic quotation either.


Had my picture taken with Mr G last year.


















lesacks said:


> google and bing appear to have re-indexed the site. HTH


All good. Actually appears to work better than before. I used search at top of page.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

PigSquealer said:


> Had my picture taken with Mr G last year.


I think was @Dr G?


----------



## ZootTheSim (Jun 22, 2016)

Our personal profile data, e.g. saxes owned, is still missing too. Will that be restored?


----------



## motteatoj (Nov 14, 2014)

PigSquealer said:


> Thank you. Guess I'm following the thread already. If all the pictures are gone and the search function is toast. May as well dump the site and start over. I'm already annoyed with the ancient " recommended for you" suggestions.....outdated information from 2006 is worthless. Not to mention many of the posting members are long gone.
> I hate Facebook & Instagram. This place is not far behind


need a 'remove recommendations for you' button in profile
this is horrible.
im fine with change, but change in a positive way is best... and test test test BEFORE LAUNCH


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

motteatoj said:


> need a 'remove recommendations for you' button in profile
> this is horrible.


after I read your post. I scrolled l to the bottom. look what the recommended reading was🤦🏻


----------



## Lambros (Oct 9, 2009)

I hope that our pictures can be restored, as well; not keeping previous posts complete from the older site's format is most definitely an incalculable loss.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Lambros said:


> I hope that our pictures can be restored,


Do not hold your breath...


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

ZootTheSim said:


> Our personal profile data, e.g. saxes owned, is still missing too. Will that be restored?


You mean the shopping list for thieves who are industrious enough to locate you and take your stuff?


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

Any word on the pictures returning ?


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)




----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

No update at this time but they are not lost.

Might take some time to restore as migration teams are buried.

Ticket VE-4285

Jeff M


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## dirty (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi @VSadmin, is there any update on this one? Of all of the outstanding forum issues, this one is the one that is most significant for me.

Thanks!


----------



## MaxTT (Sep 7, 2012)

dirty said:


> Hi @VSadmin, is there any update on this one? Of all of the outstanding forum issues, this one is the one that is most significant for me.
> 
> Thanks!


Sheesh Dirty, have a heart, admin have been busy fixing all the other issues like.........


----------



## Lambros (Oct 9, 2009)

Pete Thomas said:


>


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

MaxTT said:


> Sheesh Dirty, have a heart, admin have been busy fixing all the other issues like.........


Installing boats to count. Keeps spam rocks from puttIng another hole in the Concordia.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Still waiting for an update on this ticket but we will not see any progress on this until early 2021.

They have not been lost and will be restored.

Jeff M


----------



## ZootTheSim (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks for the update. How about the lost user data? I'm thinking specifically of our personal lists of horns and other gear, which have also vanished.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

ZootTheSim said:


> Thanks for the update. How about the lost user data? I'm thinking specifically of our personal lists of horns and other gear, which have also vanished.


Where was this data located?

Jeff M


----------



## dirty (Nov 11, 2004)

VSadmin said:


> Where was this data located?
> 
> Jeff M


I believe it was in the user profiles.


----------



## ZootTheSim (Jun 22, 2016)

That's right, in the user profiles.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

dirty said:


> I believe it was in the user profiles.





ZootTheSim said:


> That's right, in the user profiles.


I do not believe they can be restoredd but you can update them in your showcase:








Showcase


Showcase index




www.saxontheweb.net





Jeff M


----------



## ZootTheSim (Jun 22, 2016)

That's unfortunate.


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

VSadmin said:


> I do not believe they can be restoredd but you can update them in your showcase:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that's certainly a unpopular place. Zero post zero pictures. A form or sub form category of none


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Update:

I just saw movement on the migration team to start working on ticket VE-4285 to restore these missing images.

No ETA on completion but it has now entered the queue to be actively worked on.

More info to come as I receive it. 

Jeff


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

VSadmin said:


> Update:
> 
> I just saw movement on the migration team to start working on ticket VE-4285 to restore these missing images.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update Jeff


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

VSadmin said:


> Update:
> 
> I just saw movement on the migration team to start working on ticket VE-4285 to restore these missing images.
> 
> ...


Any news?


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

UPDATE:

QA team is working on this in a test environment, watching the ticket for updates but no firm ETA at this time.

The images have not been lost and I will drop back in here once I see the ticket pass final QA and Go Live.

Jeff


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello all,

UPDATE: We will be restoring the missing images over the next 24-48 hours.

Jeff


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

Prepared for the next site crash. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

Good to hear. Hope it works out.


----------



## dirty (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey if the site goes down for a few minutes because work is being done, that beats the hell out of work not being done. Something something omelettes, eggshells, etc.

Godspeed!


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

When a picture of a dog replaces a MkVI we know Huston has a problem🤣


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

PigSquealer said:


> When a picture of a dog replaces a MkVI we know Huston has a problem🤣


Huston would have no problem with this dog though:


----------



## Lambros (Oct 9, 2009)

It's working! Just checked a thread of mine that wasn't posting older pictures and now it is:









Sopranino stand?


Good morning, all! I received my straight nino the other day and realized that there is no dedicated stand that I'm aware of on the market. The stand's bell flare fitting/component should be somewhere in between a trumpet and a soprano clarinet stand but with the gradual taper to the top but...




www.saxontheweb.net


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Yup, images have been restored.

Sorry for the delay.

Jeff


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

Thanks for getting the pictures back. 
I’m curious on some of the older threads pictures were full-size. Now they are all thumbnails.
Will this be corrected ?


----------



## mmichel (Oct 1, 2006)

PigSquealer said:


> Thanks for getting the pictures back.
> I'm curious on some of the older threads pictures were full-size. Now they are all thumbnails.


They do show up as full-sized if you click on them.


----------



## Lambros (Oct 9, 2009)

Pete Thomas said:


> Do not hold your breath...


I'm glad I didn't, but all the same, it was good to remain hopeful. Hope all is well with you, Pete.


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

What happened to the pictures in post #1 here ?Saxophone keywork: reference for technical terms
@clarnibass do you still have the pictures?


----------



## dirty (Nov 11, 2004)

It looks like those are photos that were hosted on Nitai's website and referenced here by URL, not hosted by the forum. I would guess that he pulled them down sometime in the ensuing decade.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

I have been reading an old thread from 2012 and several pictures were just available (albeit in thumbnail format).

indeed the issue has been resolved.

It was said before but today was the first time that I've noticed that this was fixed. Of course whatever was on an external site (please don't do this anymore since we have now the capability to store pictures here) like a image hosting site, has gone if the link was terminated or the site no longer exists.

@VSadmin thank you for this, the references are important.


----------

